# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  الصدقة الجارية وقضاء حوائج الناس أولي من حج وعمرة النافلة

## جاسر

أكد الدكتور محمد مختار جمعة وزير الأوقاف، أن الرؤية الفقهية عند بعض المتصدرين للعمل الدعوي أو المنتسبين إليه تتوقف عند حدود فقه الأحكام على سبيل التلقين أو التلقي دون غوص أو إدراك لفقه المقاصد والأولويات، مما يجعل الغاية الأسمى لمقاصد التشريع غير واضحةولا تتوافق مع الواقع.


وأشار في بيان له، إلي أن الحج أحد أركان الإسلام الخمسة التي لا يكتمل إسلام المرء المستطيع بدنياً ومالياً إلا بها ، لقوله تعالى " وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إليه سبيلاً "، فرحمة الله عز وجل بعباده ربطت الحج بالاستطاعة البدنية والمالية، فمن كانت نيته قائمة على الحج وقعد به عجزه البدني أو المالي بلّغه الله درجة الحجيج بنيته الصادقة. 


وأضاف أنه إذا كان في الأمة أو الوطن فقير لا يكاد يجد قوت يومه إلا بمشقة، ومريض لا يكاد يجد ما يتداوى به إلا بشق الأنف، فنقول إن فقه الأولويات يقتضى أن نســد أولا جوعــة كل جائع، ونستر عورة كل عار، ونعالج كل مريض، وأن نوفر ما يحقق للناس حياة آدمية كريمة من المطعم والملبس والمسكن والدواء والتعليم والمياه والكهرباء، بما يحفظ لهم كرامتهم ويوفر لهم سبل الرقي والتقدم ، فكل ذلك مقدم على حج النافلة وعمرة النافلة. 


وأوضح أن أمة لا تملك كامل قوتها، أو كامل دوائها، أو وسائل أمنها من سلاح وعتاد أولى بها أن تتوجه إلى سد هذه الجوانب قبل التفكير فى حج النافلة وعمرة النافلة، فالحكمة والفقه يقتضيان أن يترك من أدى الفريضة الفرصة لغيره ممن لم يؤدها، فدرء المفسدة المتوقعة من كثرة الزحام مقدم على جلب المنفعة المترتبة على النوافل . 


وشدد وزير الأوقاف علي أن نفع قضاء الحوائج متسع ومتعدد، وقد يكون صدقة جارية فى إصلاح طريق أو بناء مستشفي أو مدرسة ، فالنبي صلي الله عليه وسلم يقول في الحديث الشريف " إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا من ثلاث صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع به أو ولد صالح يدعو له " ، كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم أيضا " إن لله عبادا اختصهم بقضاء حوائج الناس، حببهم فى الخير وحبب الخير إليهم، إنهم الآمنون من عذاب الله يوم القيامة " . 


وأكد أن البعض لايدرك من علم فروض الكفايات سوى صلاة الجنازة ورد السلام وتشميت العاطس ونحو ذلك ،غير أننا نوضح أن فروض الكفايات تشمل إطعام كل جائع وكساء كل عار ومداواة كل مريض ،كما تشمل القيام بالمصالح الأساسية للمجتمع التي لا تستقر حياة الناس إلا بها، والإسلام علمنا التراحم والتكافل ، وهنا لابد أن يبرز الدور الوطني للأغنياء في خدمة وطنهم والوفاء بحق النعمة التي منحهم الله إياها. 

المصدر 
الأهرام

----------

